# "baby boom May"



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

we do it on the guinea pig forum, and thought it might be a good idea to bring it over... what you do is basically every month someone will start a thread for everyone to write out what litter's they've had. (i can volunteer to start the thread every month - prevents multiple threads)

so starting from May 1st, write out what litters you've had! for example (even though it's a march litter - i havnt had any born in may) :

31/03/2009
Flo (black varigated) X Cameo (argente)
culled to 5, 
3 does (2 agoutis and one argente vari)
2 bucks (one agouti and one agouti vari)

good plan?

Vi xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

01/05/2009
Dove Buck x Argente Doe
13 kittens born (8 bucks and 5 does)
Culled down to the 5 does (2x dove, 2x champagne or champagne agouti, 1x Argente)

And a picture:


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Im cheating because my first litter was born very late April - but it was my first ever litter so Im including them because I was so over the moon 

28/04/09
Blue Point Siamese x BP Siamese
15 kits born, culled to 5 (3 does and 2 bucks)

11/05/09
Blue (carrying Siamese) x BP Siamese
7 Kits born, culled to leave just the BP Siamese (3 bucks and 1 doe)

15/05/09
Black x Black
11 Kits born, culled to 5 (3 does and 2 bucks)

19/05/09
Black x Black
8 Kits born, culled to 4 does

Quite a busy old month so far  just another 2 waiting to pop now - every time is so exciting.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I had had a baby boom this month, my bucks don't seem to be working very well!

3/5/09
Cinnamon R/W x Cinnamon R/W
5 Born (2 Bucks Culled, 1 Cinnamon R/W Doe and 2 Cinnamon Does)
3 Does are all For Sale

5/5/09
Choc Tan R/W x Choc Tan R/W
10 Born (4 Culled, 1 Choc Tan R/W Buck, 2 Choc Tan R/W Does, 1 Dilute Choc Fox R/W(ish) Does, 2 Choc Tan Does)
Dilute and Unmarked Choc Tan Does available For Sale

14/5/09
Black R/W x Blue
8 Born (5 Culled, 2 Black Does, 1 Black R/W Does)
2 Black Does Available For Sale.

17/5/09
Black x Black (at last!!)
9 Born (6 Culled-all bucks, 1 Black Buck, 2 Black Does)
Should be keeping all three of these, hopefully the buck will be good enough as I am desperate for another decent black stud buck.

Really interesting thread, It's good to know how everyone else deals with their litters.


----------

